# Fist fight at Lesner Bridge



## E7O (May 11, 2005)

No not really but I sure would have liked to push someone in...

Does it not bother you that once you've staked out your fishing spot and have your poles in the water that some guy will come right in front of you wading in the water, casting right on top of your lines and as soon as he does ... everything gets tangled. I've also seen morons out there with cast nets doing the exact same thing.

It happens all the time there and I'm about ready to cast my hook, line and sinker straight at them next time....*DOINK


----------



## firefish (Apr 22, 2005)

Snuck out of the house sunday morning to fish Lesner. ran into the same thing. was staked out and within 15 min was elbow to elbow. then had 2 diffrent guys with cast nets come up right in front of me and tossed there nets in. At least the gent to my right was kind enough to cast his line when I reeled my line in so we could avoid some tangles. had one dude 30 feet down to my right twice cast over my lines..... so ended up packing it in early and figure I'll save my fishing to the week or night to avoid the crowds..... or find another spot......


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah sorry guys. 

this has been brought up before... its unfortunate, but will continue happening. really its like what someone had said about a pecking order, the boaters give the waders crap, the waders give the shore guys a hard time, but the channels are small, and alot of guys will try and fit in that line to get bowed up.... nothings gonna stop that, but at least its not guys on this site doin it hopefully. no need to get into a fight fishin


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

I was out there wading on the sandbar one day a couple years ago, and some kid cast right past me and started reeling in. Well he snagged my ankle and started pulling thinking he had a fish. Well I started yelling at him to stop, tellin him he had me and not a fish. He is lucky he was just a kid or some fist would have been swinging that day. I have never been back to the Lesner since then.

Nick


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

heres the truth like it or not
Disclaimer:lynhaven is a dangerous inlet so do not just try to wade it if you aren't experienced

typically the people who wade lynhaven (i do as well) are good guys but have little patience for bottom fishermen, also normally they are the locals who fish there a couple times a week and know were the fish are and how to catch them and often these are the guys that u see pullin the fish in left and right 
also wading that inlets offers alot better angles that cut down on the probability of snags every cast
if you have a problem with these guys just start talking to them (in a nice tone as they will fight)
and just ask then nicly to move and then be curdious and don't throw out a bottom rig right were they r castin a plug or whatever 

the people who wade lynhaven are good guys so just talk to use if n ya havn a problem w/ us and more than likely they will be curdious ( unless the bite is HOT)  

thanxs josh


----------



## BLOOD NOT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Wading at lesner*

You ever tried to pull a big fish out of the water without getting your feet wet??

obviously not, if you wanna fish for croakers, go to the pier or move away from the channel,

and if your still not happy then, the only things i can advise you to do are

a) buy some waders and learn how to fish these waters,

b) proceed to pack up all your crap on the beach, get back in your minivan and head north back to jersey.

Thanks


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Here we go again....*

Tsk Tsk, such attitude and we are trying to catch fish. Cant we all get along..... :--|


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Down goes Frasier..............*

That's why I fish certain times of the day,the week and season........I avoid all the hot spots durin the peak times and seasons.

There will always be them types..as long as their sane...I'll also be sane ....but fishin is a stress reliever...not a stress attractant.....let the tourons and casual fishermen have their pan fish..they'll thin out after tha summer


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Tsk Tsk, such attitude and we are trying to catch fish. Cant we all get along..... :--|



thas what i was tryin to say! yea me!


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

my 2 cents worth. I was out at lynhaven last week. There was one wader in the water. You all know him DB. As I was only going to be there about an hour, had my boys with me, I did not bring my waders. I made my boys fish down the beach so as not to interfer with DB. By the way they caught some small flounder and a speckle trout. 

A few minutes later a couple of DPs freinds came along and they too were wading. We all got along because a) they were nice and respected me on the beach and b) I respected them in the water

You see I was carefull not to cross their lines. I paid attention when they casted towards the pilings I waited a few seconds until the current moved their lures away. Then I would cast, as they were to my right I was not casting over their heads (that I would never do)

Best thing was we all caught fish and only once did our lines cross and it was minor just a hook on the line and no problem.

The best part was I got to meet some more P&Sers.

So there is my 99 cents worth and guess what no fist fights no arguments and everyone had fun and caught fish.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Tsk Tsk, such attitude and we are trying to catch fish. Cant we all get along..... :--|


Alright Roddney King,,, someone Night stick that boy


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*2 things*

Redskins fan, good meeting ya. that was dixkie with me and # 2. 

I resent the jersey thing Blood not.
Trust me us northerners can teach you southern guys a thing or 2 about stripers, blues and fluke. Notice i said fluke not flunder... j/k 
db77


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Nice meeting you and kbaro as well. Been trying to get back out there but the weather has not been cooperating. Maybe i will see you guys again this week. This time I will have my waders


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dickyboy77 said:


> Redskins fan, good meeting ya. that was dixkie with me and # 2.
> 
> I resent the jersey thing Blood not.
> Trust me us northerners can teach you southern guys a thing or 2 about stripers, blues and fluke. Notice i said fluke not flunder... j/k
> db77




as tater would say...."ya'll catchin any striuuuupa's???? ya'll catchin'em on claaaaaams????"


ya'll boys gonna be down there thurs night??? me tater and i think teo aka crawdaddy will be there


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

dang my seceret is out yep am trying to get down there sometime around 8:00. I love the night fishing. See you all there

ken


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

RedskinFan228 said:


> dang my seceret is out yep am trying to get down there sometime around 8:00. I love the night fishing. See you all there
> 
> ken



tha nite time is tha right time.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Lesner, what can i say that everyone already hasnt  besides that it has been and always will be that way ,,, just keep clear of the ones who dont know how to fish or even teach them if ya like ,, alot of times that is the case just my 2 cents worth


----------



## E7O (May 11, 2005)

*Odd*

I'm surprised that no one has talked about common courtesy. To me, and correct me if I'm wrong, but you shouldn't just walk straight in front of someone (or wade in front of a bank fisherman) because it's just plain rude. I mean do you cut in line at the bank? Post office? Gas station?

I'm curious about these "_waders_" and what gives them the right to cut someone on the bank off from fishing...as far as I'm concerned you claim your little piece of the beach (that includes the space directly where you will be casting for safety sake) and fish it and it's common courtesy to not go in someone elses. Speaking of safety, are _waders_ who fish in front of other people morons? Tell me that _waders_ don't think about being hit with someone's rig right behind them? Tell me the fishermen who are being cut off are not thinking about hitting them with their rigs.


I read a post above about how it gives the "wader" more angles to cast your line. What if another wader comes in front of that wader...think he will have an issue? If you decide that your fishing is more important than mine -- we are going to have an issue...we all have a right. 

Now don't get me wrong folks. I'm not looking for a fight. It's a public place, lots of us have kids and go to the beach to relax and have a good time, but please respect each other's space. If you think by wading you are in a exempt from common courtesy...come in front of my spot. I'll make it my duty to tie up your line until you move on.


----------



## Fishin_Chick4:19 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Here we go again*



BLOOD NOT said:


> You ever tried to pull a big fish out of the water without getting your feet wet??
> 
> obviously not, if you wanna fish for croakers, go to the pier or move away from the channel,
> 
> ...


As a matter of fact, I have pulled some big fish out of there without getting my feet wet; several nice size stripers to be exact. I even did it by soaking bait OMG  ! Yes, I do have waders, and yes, I do know how to fish these waters too. The thing is I have a chronic muscle disorder, and I'm not able to always fight that current or continually cast a jig over and over. I can do it at times, but I'm sore for days afterward. I can also be sore after a night of soaking some bait, especially when the fish are really biting! I'll take that pain any day, though, because fishing is my passion and it's very therapeutic for me...except at Lesner. I've had to quit fishing there. Everyone says we need to be courteous to the guys in the waders, but shouldn't they be just as courteous? I also go out in my waders, and I would never walk in front of someone who's already on the bank fishing. Just because someone has on waders and they're jigging for fish doesn't mean they have more right to be in that spot. That's discrimination. That's no worse than saying if you're a "certain color" you can't fish here. It's a public place, and that's what you're gonna get - the public. Believe me, I know. I attract the world's worst fishermen. The beach could be totally empty, and the ones that can't cast and don't know what they're doing will camp out right next to me. It never fails. So I know how frustrating it is when someone gets in your way, but you can't expect everyone to just up and leave because you show up in a pair of waders.

I'd like to close with a list of some of the fish that I've caught WITHOUT getting my feet wet: striper, blues (large), red drum, black drum, flounder, trout (gray & speckled), citation croaker (by Lesner), Spot (of course), puffers and a few sharks.
Not to mention the weird ones: sea robins, oyster toads, and stargazers.

BTW: I don't have a minivan, and I'm not from Jersey. I'm a VA girl!


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

wow fishin_chic you sound like someone i know  . Just like my better half at home well said i might add.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I think that is issue with the waders is the following:

In general you are maybe two or three times as likely to catch fish by wading if done properly. So when a wader goes down to the beach and see's that there are shore fishermen in his hole, he can sit and watch them catch a fish or two when he knows that he can be getting a fish every couple of minutes. so the delima unfolds...watch someone underutilize a great spot (waste a good hole) or go ahead and utilize the spot to its full and rightful potential. I have done both. 
that is... sat to the side watching a good spot go to waste while fishing a crappy spot, and waded out in front someone who was shore fishing. 

One example: a year or two ago I got to the lesner 30 min before striper season opened at midnight. I got right on the outside bar on the duck inn side. 10 min later a group of shore fishermen set up behind me on the beach, at 1230 I am wading back to the beach with a stringer containing a 22" flounder, 24" striper, 19" spec, and an 18.75" puppy drum. (I had also released two smaller striper) the guys on the beach jaws dropped as I emerged from the water with the fish dangling. because they had not had a bump and were constantly getting snagged on the bar. This was one of my best nights at the lesner ever! If I would have arrived after those guys I couldnt have fished that spot at all
and I wouldnt have had a great night. 
what is the answer, I don't know 
Fish somewhere else or deal with the crap I guess. As for me the later at night the better. 

If I am going to wade in front of someone I will at least let the shore fishermen know.

btw, I do have pics to verify my lynnhaven inlet grand slam.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

E7O said:


> I'm surprised that no one has talked about common courtesy. To me, and correct me if I'm wrong, but you shouldn't just walk straight in front of someone (or wade in front of a bank fisherman) because it's just plain rude. I mean do you cut in line at the bank? Post office? Gas station?
> 
> I'm curious about these "_waders_" and what gives them the right to cut someone on the bank off from fishing... think by wading you are in a exempt from common courtesy...come in front of my spot. I'll make it my duty to tie up your line until you move on.


I think E70 clearly said what I was thinking.

TIGHT LINES AND SHOW SOME MANNERS,

Walt D.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

*wading*

I usually stay out of these battles but I'll add a little something. I wade the Lesner at least 4 nights a week. I only fish the Duck Inn side because I can't handle the crowds. I often fish really late at night, its a hell of a wind down being the only one there, on the bar hittin fish on every cast. I often fish with bait dunkers near by and have never had any problems respecting their space. Where I wade on the bar, its only 2 feet deep so its not a place where a bait dunker would want to be anyway. The only issue I ever have is when someone is inexperienced and doesn't know the lay of the bottom and tries to fish on the bar preventing anyone from wading that area.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i know what ya mean man, i've sat there and watched guys with 2oz sinkers and bottom rigs with nightcrawlers take up the space of a buncha waders and also seen people go up and fish on top of people, but once that happens its like... well i was just gonna wait them out, but as long as 4 other people are out there, im not gonna stand here and not catch nothin......


theres jsut one thing...

im all about some politeness when fishing, i give it and demand it as well.... but part of politeness is not setting up in a small area that is generally fished by other people. its like a family going for a picnic on soccer field, guys comin to play soccer and the family sayin i got here first..... i mean yeah, they're right, but the guys are gonna play weather theres a family sitting in the middle or not. 

on another note, lynhaven, the inlet/lesner are not good areas bring your kids i have seen alot of parents get excited and let their kids get too close to that water. there is lots of beach, if you go to an area where its dominated by what i would consider advanced fisherman, well you know where im getting at. chicks and other beach spots are just as suitable shore fishin, but inlets are a different story ya kno?

and i have seen plenty of bait fisherman at lesner, and they catch fish.... remember chapa posted the first one i heard about on peeler out that way..... but none that will throw into the channel,
1. bc there are gonna be waders throwing that way....
2. 10oz's will not hold if the current is moving (experiment i tried), so if my 10oz isnt holding i know anyone elses isnt goin to either. 


politeness goes both ways guys...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well well here we go again. E70 Common courtesy would tell normal people if someone is there first they have the space. Unfortunatly when it comes to fishin' and other things in life it does not always work that way. That place is not normal. Whether right or wrong if you want to fish the outbound tide with bait I would recommend to either fish way up inside or fish outside the bridge. Because they are going to come (the wader crowd) if the fish are running. The biggest reason though I would recommend to fish the outside on a outbound with bait is that you will have your rig get snagged sooner or later as the tide will sweep you under the bridge. And hey on a inbound tide I like to toss bait into the channel and let it drift away from the bridge. You can catch good fish that way.

I guess this is a point not of what is right or wrong but the way things are going to be. Hey it it is sort of like is it legal to drive the speed limit in the left hand lane on the interstate. Well the answer is yes but over most stretches I would recommend that you stay in the right hand lane so you don't get run over.

I guess what I'm saying is that place will never change so we have to live with it as it is.

Ok guys lets let this one do what they all do eventually. Because we have beaten this horse enough over the years.


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

what kills me about lesner is i have fished both shore and wader but would rather use wader do to the current. beach fishin is hard ive thrown 8 ounce on the inside of the bridge and still get swept into the bridge and ive seen people out the using 1 or 2 ounce on bottom and it just dont work with the current. that does not excuse the attitudes but if you visit the place often the beach goers get a little out of hand.
not all are . im not taking sides but if you are on beach watch your lines and waders watch for beach fisherman and woman
its all about the bite and the fun of getting there 
good luck to all


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Man, lots of good info here on baitfishing the Lesner. I wanted to cut and past the last two posts by NTKG and Digger just so everyone can read them AGAIN. Let me just say they are both, indeed, on the money. 
If you're gonna bottom fish in the channel, you better do it when few (if any) anglers are wading. If it's an outgoing tide, fish the outside. And vice versa. 
To be honest, if you're chunkin' it's best to fish the outside when the water's going out. JMHO.
If you're gonna stay on shore when there are people in the water, fish away from the bridge. I've caught some nice fish outside the channel bottom fishing the outside. Same with the inside.
I dunno about the Duck Inn side. I don't bottom fish over there. I don't like throwing my money away.
Neil's right about 10oz not holding the channel when the water's rushing. It ain't gonna happen. But if 10oz ain't holdin', will the small baitfish be able to handle the current either? Digger? 
I dunno. I bottom fished the channel last night from 11pm to 1:30am. And I was the only idiot out there. 
But not everyone can or will fish at that time in the cold rain with 20mph Northeast winds.  
And get skunked. 
Now, if I only had some fresh bait ...


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

lynhaven = combat fishing
always has always will ifn ya don't like it don't fish there


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

To answer a fishing question what the bait fish do in a very fast water. Some can move quite well in that water. But what is generally happening is the predator fish hang out in the structure of the bridge waiting on sick or injured bait fish to come by and they pounce on them. Which is why the fish stackup close to the bridge and channel where the water is fastest.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Mr Digger Sir
As you so wonderfully put it this horse has been beat to death so with your new powers why dont ya slap a lock on this thread so we can work on catching FEESH.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I'm real close to doing that. If the duscussion is relavent I will keep it open but if we have any more bashing it will close.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Mr Digger Sir
> As you so wonderfully put it this horse has been beat to death so with your new powers why dont ya slap a lock on this thread so we can work on catching FEESH.


I second that emotion! I hate when these things start getting blown up! 

Shut her down Digger~!


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm glad that I could access military beaches when I was stationed in the area. There wouldn't be anyone around to bother much at all except some ghost crabs trying to steal my cut squid or peeler.

I can understand that some people will get upset if you're crossing their lines out there if they're dunking bait for panfish. Some people are out there catching their dinner, not fishing for sport.

Perhaps this is a parallel to road rage. I can't wait to see Andy Fox out there getting in people's faces asking questions when they intentionally cut or cross lines.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

don't know what all the fuss is about....we all know there ain't no fish @ the Lesner...and the real bites been @ the ocean front,by the VB pier.  


gimme a yak so I can fish in peace


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i knew it... i knew our fearless leader would leave us in our time of need  ..... like i said earlier... cant wait to help dive to look for my rods....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hey digger im all for closin this one too bud, you know and i know where this is goin, and all that needs to be knowns been said already.


JEFF: YOU TRYIN TO FISH LESNER TOMORROW NIGHT???? GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

i 'm all 4 closin it as well


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well lets see while I was at work the only posts were votes to close the thread. If nobody had posted it would be closed, defacto. I was hoping a discussion on how to fish the Lesner would develope, and that would be a good thing. I understand the feelings of those who feel they were victims, but the purpose of this board is to develope better fishermen(and women). So maybe what is needed is for people to chime in and explain how and why instead of blasting.

So basically the problem is you have people who want to wade and those that don't wade, who may not understand the effects of the currents and the reasons people fish the way they do. I learned along time ago that regulars know how to fish a place(be the most productive) and it is worth learning. It is also important to have empathy toward people who are learning a new place. IE stop and explain what is going on before you do it. It is easier on a pier where certian places are fished(for example somebody wants to bottom fish in area that is normally occupied by pluggers, I just pull them aside and explain what is happening and give them a plug. The most important thing is to have people leave happy.

So lets talk about How to fish the Lesner and why. Instead of what you can or can't do. Or let it die.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Digger, I agree but not only the how-tos but also the where-tos. For the folks talking about fishing the bar by the DuckInn, where is that ?? I've fished both sides for more years than I care to admit and I've never seen a bar to fish on that side. Now the other side is a different story Greys, Striper, Blues, Specks, Flatties, Drum, Croaker, Spot, Stargaizers  and even Blue Crabs have all met their match over there.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

The bar on the Duck Inn Side is a well kept secret and for good reason. It is dangerous and not easy to access. There is a very narrow path to reach it and only a small window at the right tide. If your not tall your going to get wet and probably swept away.... the current is swift. I could explain to the board how to access it but know that someone would get hurt. You need to go with someone who is experienced and knows how to reach it and when. I fish it often, usually late at night when the tide is out goin. I'd be happy to show anyone when I'm there.


----------



## E7O (May 11, 2005)

I guess it might be good to close this thread and start a new one on tricks of fishing the place.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

theres a simple answer - buy a boat.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

gus that breaks the rules.









besides then you can only fish the outside legally.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Digger,

I think this cow is milked dry.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

a beach fisher is not always a newbie...i have caught big fish a lesner without getting too wet...i waded there one time...don't like the current...i fish alone most of the time and don't want to be just another drowned fisherman...i agree there is a problem with waders getting in front of people...it's happened to me...i have also seen people sling lead at boats...they have the right of way...the best advice i can give is if you don't know how to fish in strong current, don't go or go with someone that has fished it before...


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Seems like my name fits this thread  

This is how i got me name in the first place.

Drop those pacifiers and GO FISH!  

from a fishing feud


got squid got skate and i was at that bar and all i saw was a bunch of woman ordering puckers!

But they were fine

"Fishin the bar"


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well with EO70 editing his post I guess I will close it. I will also consider passing on being moderator since everyone wants to tell me what to do. I understand I'm supposed to keep things flowing but minds are closed, so is this closed too.


----------

